# ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen :o(



## sascharr (22. Aug. 2010)

hallo!

ich habe dieses jahr wieder ordentlich mit __ hornkraut und __ wasserpest aufgerüstet, eine miniseerose gepflanzt und vorher den teich mit nem elek. wasserfilter gereinigt. in den sommermonaten wo es so richtig heiß war lief alles hervorragend. jetzt, wo es kühler wird
und es öfter mal regnet sind besonders die unterwasserpflanzen wie in watte gehüllt. beim
algen abfischen ziehe ich nen großen teil der pflanzen raus und muss die mühsam von algen befreien. wachsen scheinen die auch nicht mehr, ich hab das gefühl die sterben eher ab. hat noch jemand nen tip? meine __ krebsschere bekommt nachwuchs ohne ende und nun hab ich angst, das die nächstes jahr aufgrund der fadenalgen nicht hoch kommen.

gruss
sascha


----------



## Dilmun (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hi !
Ich versteh schon, dass du bei deinem Teich (vermutlich) nur bestimmte Pflanzen haben willst, aber wie wäre es denn mit Wasehyazinthern und/oder __ Wassersalat. Die entziehen deinem Teich sicher einige Nährstoffe. 
Heuer wird es dafür allerdings schon ein bißchen spät sein, aber nächstes Jahr vielleicht.

Und vielleicht misst du ja auch mal deine Wasserwerte......
Ich bin ja kein Profi, aber es werden sich sichen noch die "Spezialisten" melden.


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Moin.

Meine Unterwasserpflanzen schalten jetzt auch vermehrt auf Pausenbetrieb. Die produzieren hier und da noch kurze, frische Triebe für die Arterhaltung und ansonsten freuen sich die Algen über schöne Lagerplätze.
Das ist der Lauf des Jahres... 
Was bei mir derzeit noch ganz gut aussieht, sind die Unterwassertriebe des Tannenwedel.
__ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und auch __ Hornkraut sehen weniger schön aus.


----------



## Koffeinfee (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Das wundert mich jetzt aber schon. Bei mir wuchern __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut erst seit einem Monat so richtig und bis jetzt haben sie damit auch nicht aufgehört. Selbst die Wasserhyazinthen schmeißen Ableger nach Ableger ab, obwohl das Plätzchen eher schattig ist. Vielleicht ist ja das der Punkt: Recht konstante Wassertemperaturen dank Schattenplatz?!
Aber sascharr, sei doch froh, dass es Fadenalgen und keine Schwebealgen sind. Ich hatte am Anfang so viele Schwebealgen, dass das Wasser komplett grün und fast undurchsichtig war. Dann hat sich alles eingefahren, die Schwebealgen waren verschwunden und jetzt habe ich seit Kurzem so wenig Fadenalgen, dass ichs verschmerzen kann. Die kann man doch wenigstens rausfischen, wenn sie zu viel werden.


----------



## Schneckentier (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hallo,

bei mir ist auch schon 'Herbst' in den Minis. Am besten sieht man es am __ Froschbiss. Der hat kaum noch Blätter, dafür reichlich Winterknospen.
Es sterben jetzt vermehrt Pflanzenteile ab, und gleichzeitig sind die __ Schnecken nicht mehr so aktiv, weil die Wassertemperatur nachts unter 10 Grad fällt.
Also gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder alle schwächelnden Pflanzenteile sofort rausfischen, oder die Algen.
*seufz* Letztes Jahr war um diese Zeit noch Sommer. *seufz*

Gruß
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## sascharr (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Alle Jahre wieder.....:beten Ich bekomme es einfach nicht unter Kontrolle. Mein __ Hornkraut ist braun und scheint gegenüber den Algen keine Chance zu haben. Meiner Miniseerose gehts prächtig aber die Krebsscheren kommen wohl vor lauter Algen nicht hoch...egal...ich gebe nicht auf. Ich brauch mal wieder ein paar Tips und will erneut mit Pflanzen aufrüsten. Ich brauch wohl "hardcore" Pflanzen die meinen Teich unter Kontrolle bringen. Kennt ihr welche? Bin für jeden Pflanzentip dankbar!! 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Winnie62 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

HIho

meine *Geheimwaffe* ist Entenflott, wo das Zeug anfängt zu wachsen gibt fast jede Alge auf.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## niri (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hallo Sascha,

auf die Schnelle kannst du ein paar Wasserhyazinthen einsetzen. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hallo Winnie,

aber wird Entenflott (Du meinst doch Teichlinsen,oder) nicht auch schnell lästig und hüllt die anderen Wasserpflanzen ein? Kenn ich nur von meinem Aquarium:?.

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## sl-power (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> Hallo Winnie,
> 
> aber wird Entenflott (Du meinst doch Teichlinsen,oder) nicht auch schnell lästig und hüllt die anderen Wasserpflanzen ein? Kenn ich nur von meinem Aquarium:?.
> 
> ...



Aber im Gegensatz zu Fadenalgen lassen die sich im Teich ja problemlos abfischen.


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hallo,

aber wehe, wenn die kleinen Dinger mal eingesetzt sind, die wird man doch nicht mehr los. Selbst wenn man die stark abkäschert-  nach kurzer Zeit haben die wieder die ganze Oberfläche erobert. Wobei ich jetzt von meinen Erfahrungen mit Teichlinsen im Aquarium berichte.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

aber dieses Entenzeugs ist auf jeden Fall attraktiver als Algen....


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> aber dieses Entenzeugs ist auf jeden Fall attraktiver als Algen....



O.k., das hast Du recht. 
Nur will ich mir nicht die nächste Plage in den Teich holen... .
Verschwinden Algen beim Einsetzen von Teichlinsen tatsächlich, hat da noch jemand anderes Erfahrungen gemacht wie Winnie?


----------



## Doc (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Ich hau mir son Linsenzeugs nicht in den Teich ...


----------



## Winnie62 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hiho

ich nochmal, also wenn man die __ Teichlinse sorgfältig abkeschert gehts eigentlich. Ich gebe zu das ich nen kleinen Vorteil habe und der heißt Tilapia ruweti, wo die auftauchen hat keine Teichlinse mehr ne Chance, die leben aber im Aquarium. Ich kescher die Linse eben und verfütter sie.

Persönlich würde ich immer nen kleinen Bestand im (Mini) Teich haben wollen, wenns zur ner Nährstoffexplosion kommt sind die fast so fix wie die Algen.

In einem größeren Teich würde ich sie auch nicht so gerne haben wollen, da dort das abfischen sicher um einiges aufwändiger ist. Darüberhinaus..........im Winter stirbt die Pflanze.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## witch127 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

In meinem zweiten Miniteich hab ich die auch drin und NULL Algen. Man kann sie ja abkeschern, wenn es zuviel wird. Ansonsten finde ich, dass sie auch recht nett aussehen! 

Was hast du denn für einen Filter? In den Flachwasserbereichen habe ich auch ein paar Algen und am Teichrand, aber ansonstern nix. Ich hatte mal ganz zum Anfang Schwebealgen drin, das war Böse. UV-Filter hat aber geholfen, seither war nix mehr.


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: ich bin am verzweifeln....mal wieder algen (*

Hmm, was habt ihr bloß gegen Teichlinsen? 

Wenn sie wuchern wie blöd, dann bedeutet das, daß im Teich Nährstoffe ohne Ende sind. Die entferne ich, in dem ich die Linsen abkescher. Das geht so lange, bis entweder der Nährstoffpegel runter ist oder ich den Grund dafür beseitigt habe.

Und hübscher als Algen sind sie ja nun wirklich.


----------

